# no heat at shelter



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

The Adams County Shelter in West Union, OH has several dogs urgently in need of forever homes or foster homes. They do not have heat at the shelter. The high for today is mid 20's, it is currently 9 degrees. There are several really nice dogs, some purebred and several puppies. I am going up there tomorrow to get one for a foster home and one for a forever home. If you are near cincinnati and would like to help, I can get you the dog. Please consider helping if you can, give them a warm, loving home for Christmas. Thanks.

www.adams.petfinder.com

This poor baby really breaks my heart...


----------

